#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Коллекция книг по Буддизму Тхеравады - 2013 [1992-2010, PDF/RTF/TXT/DOC/Docx, RUS]

## Богдан Б

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4352307 (я-не автор раздачи)

----------

Володя Володя (08.05.2013), Петр Полянцев (15.04.2013), Юань Дин (07.05.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4352307 (я-не автор раздачи)


Не думал что на БФ выложат когда нибудь ссылку на мою раздачу)

----------

Володя Володя (08.05.2013), Петр Полянцев (15.04.2013)

----------


## Богдан Б

to Eugeny
Спасибо за сборник книг!

----------

Eugeny (01.09.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Петр Полянцев (15.04.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4352307 (я-не автор раздачи)


вы услышали мои мысли  :Smilie:  спасибо большое.

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Не думал что на БФ выложат когда нибудь ссылку на мою раздачу)


Спасибо за раздачу!  :Smilie:  у меня есть небольшой архив книг, могу поделиться, чтобы вы также добавили в свой список.

----------

Bob (15.04.2013), Eugeny (01.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Спасибо за раздачу!  у меня есть небольшой архив книг, могу поделиться, чтобы вы также добавили в свой список.


С радостью

----------

Bob (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (16.04.2013), Маркион (06.05.2013), Петр Полянцев (16.04.2013)

----------


## Bob

Напишите тут, когда раздачу обновите?

----------


## Eugeny

> Напишите тут, когда раздачу обновите?


Да,только это будет после паломничества

----------


## Eugeny

Внимание раздача обновлена,добавлены ещё книги
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4352307

----------

Bob (06.05.2013), Styeba (06.05.2013), Богдан Б (06.05.2013)

----------


## Bob

Всё хорошо, но под Макинтошем пара книг идут с кривым текстом.  :Frown:

----------


## Eugeny

> Всё хорошо, но под Макинтошем пара книг идут с кривым текстом.


А какие именно?

----------


## Bob

Бхиккху Ньянананда-ВИДЕТЬ ВСЁ
ВВЕДЕНИЕ В МЕДИТАЦИЮ ВИДЕНИЯ КАК ЕСТЬ - 1999
Бхиккху Бодхи-Некоторые основные принципы Буддизма -2009

----------


## Eugeny

Судя по всему проблема с шрифтами.
Раздача обновлена добавлена ещё одна книга

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4352307 (я-не автор раздачи)


Скачал где-то давно с рутраккера. Супер.

----------


## Bob

> Судя по всему проблема с шрифтами.


Это я уже понял, может быть там используется какая то особая виндовая кодировка?

----------


## Eugeny

> Это я уже понял, может быть там используется какая то особая виндовая кодировка?


Скорее всего

----------


## Eugeny

обновлено, добавлены ещё книги

Книга Бхиккху Бодхи-Некоторые основные принципы Буддизма -2009 заменена на формат FB2,так как другой формат воспроизводился на Mac OS с кривым текстом

----------

Богдан Б (13.05.2013), Володя Володя (12.05.2013), Маркион (12.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

А эти книги в аудио формате или письменном?

----------


## Eugeny

> А эти книги в аудио формате или письменном?


в письменном

----------

Володя Володя (12.05.2013), Маркион (12.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Ой, что то я совсем невнимателен. В названии темы же указанно. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Eugeny

Раздача обновлена

----------

Bob (01.06.2013), Богдан Б (03.06.2013), Володя Володя (01.06.2013), Маркион (01.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Раздача обновлена

----------

Bob (01.07.2013), Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Раздача обновлена

----------

Bob (31.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Пема Ванчук (02.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Раздача обновлена

----------

Bob (01.09.2013), Богдан Б (02.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (01.09.2013), Петр Полянцев (02.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Раздача обновлена, добавлено 3 книги

----------

Петр Полянцев (11.10.2013)

----------

